# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  عدم دسترسی به SQL Server Agent در هاست برای تعریف job

## first_squit

با سلام 
خدمت دوستان . سایت رو زیرو رو کردم اما چیزی پیدا نکردم.

زمانی که با user , pass داده شده به صورت server autentication به sql server  وصل می شم .
علاوه بر اینکه Server agent رو نمیبیتم . برای تعیین یک job برای backup خودکار هم مشکل دارم. چون Script Action ToJob هم غیر فعاله . 
نمیدونم برای تعریف job باید چی کار کنم .

لطفآ راهنمایی کنید .
متشکرم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما از چه نسخه ای دارید استفاده می کنید؟
اگر ازنسخه 2000 استفاده میکنید در منوی run تایپ کنید Sqlmangr و در قسمت Services گزینه SQL Agent رو انتخاب کنید و start رو بزنید.
اگر از نسخه 2005 به بالا استفاده میکنید در all Programs-microsoft sql server- sql server configuration tools-sql server Configuration Manager رو انتخاب کنید و در قسمت services این سرویس رو فعال کنید.
اگر سرویس دچار مشکل نشده باشد باید Start شود. در غیر این صورت باید به event Viewer برید ببینید به چه علتی سرویس نمی تونه فعال باشه.
در ضمن باید Username,Password هم که باهاش این سرویس اجرا میشه رو کنترل کنید.

----------


## first_squit

با تشکر از پاسخ شما .
sqlAgent رو Start کردم  Event View رو هم چک مردم هیج مشکلی نداره اما همچنان 

غیر فعاله 
راه حل دیگه ای برای ایجاد job برای بکاپ خودکار وجود نداره .

بازهم تشکرم می کنم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خیر راه حل دیگه ای به جز Job نداره.
شما در قسمت Management باید بتوانید یک job در Maintenance Plan ایجاد کنید.

----------

